# General Discussion > Opinions >  'Save the Aryan" Youtube Vid

## Johane Derite

The vid is in german but youtubes auto translate is good enough to understand for those who dont speak it. I see that there is a really divided response to this video, 
while i found it pretty funny. What do you guys think?

----------


## bicicleur

the subject is still halfway taboo in Germany
and then there are these people who don't see what massacres socialism and communism have caused in the past and refuse to see the thread of Muslim fundamentalism today, but reduce everyone who opposes their views as hidden nazis
so, the video has its use for putting things in perspective by mockery

----------


## Diomedes

Europe and its original people must be protected no matter what.

The video is very funny indeed, haha.

----------


## LeBrok

This should be always a decision of individual, to mix or not to mix. Never a group decision of government or any group of concerned (scared) citizens.

----------


## LeBrok

> the subject is still halfway taboo in Germany


No kidding. A racist propaganda is a taboo in lawful civilized country?!!!




> and then there are these people who don't see what massacres socialism and communism


Right. Giving people a freedom of choice is a communism for you? I don't think you have your labels right. You are the one who desire protection of your "culture" by a state. You want state to act as totalitarian regime to dictate people what to think. It's been played before by nazi and communists of Soviet Russia.




> have caused in the past and refuse to see the thread of Muslim fundamentalism today, but reduce everyone who opposes their views as hidden nazis


Why do you drag a Muslim fundamentalism into it, which is a cultural phenomenon, to the question of purity of the race?!

----------


## Angela

Oh please, it's him I can't imagine wanting to "mix" with...I think he's hideous looking. 

There are no "pure" races. Europeans are a mix of very diverse groups of people. Without "mixing" Europeans wouldn't exist. Now, all of a sudden it's verbotten?

Look, I've never been attracted to anyone but my own, but let people make their own decisions. It's not anybody else's business.

----------


## Diomedes

Two things have destroyed the moral and vigor of Europe. Look closely and you will find them.

----------


## Diomedes

Europe is white race the last time I checked. Yes, there is mix, but mostly between Europeans. So, you are a bit off here.




> There are no "pure" races. Europeans are a mix of very diverse groups of people.

----------


## Diomedes

Culture matters also. In more individualistic countries this is more likely to happen. Not the same though in more collectivist ones. 




> This should be always a decision of individual, to mix or not to mix. Never a group decision of government or any group of concerned (scared) citizens.

----------


## Yetos

hmmm

devil's advocate on loose,

hidden subminimal messages

how the title would in the oposite way?
and how in a parallel way

----------


## Angela

Europeans are a subdivision of West Eurasians. West Asians are another subdivision. Add about 20% SSA to West Eurasian and you get North Africans. Add 50% Dravidian and you get Indians.

Sorry, but there's not a ton of difference between a Turk and a Greek, other than what the 10-15% actual "Turkic" in them provides . The Saami and Udmurts etc. have a lot of Siberian/East Asian admixture, the northern Russians have some too. There's single digit SSA in Portugal, Spain, and southern Italy. It's the way it is. The only way to stay "pure" is to exist in the back of beyond.

I'm no believer in unfettered, uncontrolled immigration of ill-educated, perhaps unhealthy people from anywhere, including the Middle East. Nor do I think people should be allowed to immigrate who have no interest in assimilating to western values and may have ties to radical or fundamentalist groups.

However, if European women find some of these men attractive, which is usually what this is all about, it's nobody's business but hers and his, as I said. 

Personally, all other qualities being in place, I'd much sooner go after one of these guys than Mr. Milkman.

----------


## Diomedes

^ These numbers that you mention make a whole lot of difference in the phenotype and the characteristics of the race actually. The difference between Greeks and Eastern Turks is huge (as they tend to show the traits of their ancestors from Mongolia). The rest are inbreds with the local Anatolian population and as such they do not have huge differences from the Greeks.

----------


## LeBrok

> ^ These numbers that you mention make a whole lot of difference in the phenotype and the characteristics of the race actually. The difference between Greeks and Eastern Turks is huge (as they tend to show the traits of their ancestors from Mongolia). *The rest are inbreds with the local Anatolian population* and as such they do not have huge differences from the Greeks.


 Are you sure you used "inbreds" correctly?

----------


## LeBrok

> Two things have destroyed the moral and vigor of Europe. Look closely and you will find them.


 Greeks inability to deal with their own economy and finances?

----------


## Diomedes

^ Perhaps. I mean that the Turkic people that came in the beginning they were few and had sexual relations with the local Anatolian population.

----------


## Diomedes

Now you should also get an infraction for this statement as well. But oh boy, it is not going to happen, right? Haha ...



> Greeks inability to deal with their own economy and finances?

----------


## Angela

I would agree that the actual "Central Asian Turks" who came to Anatolia, who would have already been admixed I think, did not make a huge difference in western Anatolia. Perhaps more in the East, and more "Iranian" like and perhaps even a bit of South Asian went into the mixture as well. It's not enough to make Turks a different "race" from Europeans.

Regardless, the point is that the pattern in human history in terms of admixture is of long periods of stasis followed by pulses of migration and admixture. That's just the way it is. 

Now, if this unfettered migration from the Middle East and North Africa continues it will just be one more in a line of such migrations. I can understand not wanting to be inundated by migrants one can't assimilate, and I think Europe has to get a handle on this. Let's be honest, though, if there is a lot of admixture, it's more likely there will be assimilation.

----------


## Johane Derite

I shared this link because I thought it funny how they joked about stormfront people (they implicitly perceive themselves to be at the level of animals and this vid just makes that explicit), didn't expect a stromfronter to be on here

----------


## bicicleur

> No kidding. A racist propaganda is a taboo in lawful civilized country?!!!


if you saw propaganda, I doubt you are able to look unbiassed at an ironic video's or any video with any distant relation to the topic at hand




> Right. Giving people a freedom of choice is a communism for you? I don't think you have your labels right. You are the one who desire protection of your "culture" by a state. You want state to act as totalitarian regime to dictate people what to think. It's been played before by nazi and communists of Soviet Russia.


so, you deny communism made victims, even more than nazism?
tell me what I'm dictating
you always seem to know from 1 or 2 sentences what other people think 
you are so prejudiced




> Why do you drag a Muslim fundamentalism into it, which is a cultural phenomenon, to the question of purity of the race?!


you think this video is about the question of purity of race ?
it's a simple mockery on simplist ideas
but the moment you hear purity and race in the same sentence, your brains go in a stall

sorry, I'm mad, I've had it with your constant prejudices

you belong to the people I mentioned in the 2nd sentence of my post n° 2, who reduce everyone who opposes their views as hidden nazis

----------


## LeBrok

> if you saw propaganda, I doubt you are able to look unbiassed at an ironic video's or any video with any distant relation to the topic at hand
> 
> 
> 
> so, you deny communism made victims, even more than nazism?
> tell me what I'm dictating
> you always seem to know from 1 or 2 sentences what other people think 
> you are so prejudiced


My natural prejudice to racism.






> you think this video is about the question of purity of race ?
> it's a simple mockery on simplist ideas
> but the moment you hear purity and race in the same sentence, your brains go in a stall
> 
> sorry, I'm mad, I've had it with your constant prejudices
> 
> you belong to the people I mentioned in the 2nd sentence of my post n° 2, who reduce everyone who opposes their views as hidden nazis


What can I say, I can't stand nazism either. My culture is freedom, equality and inclusiveness.

----------


## LeBrok

> ^ Perhaps. I mean that the Turkic people that came in the beginning they were few and had sexual relations with the local Anatolian population.


I'm glad that you have learned how it hurts to "make fun" of someone's ethnicity. Though I don't think I overstated the facts, like certain someone did with "inbreeding".

----------


## Diomedes

Are you talking about me? Why aren't you direct bruv? Anyway, you had me googling this "stormfront" thing and I found out about them. 
Anyway, a problem of this forum is that people, without thinking much, call one or another names, especially if they are against their own beliefs. A pity, since such as thing shouldn't happen. Not only that, but the mods tend to throw infractions so easily. 'tis for this very reason that you always see specific names in this forum and others who have tried to enter eventually do not participate at all due to heavy criticism (of course some people are beyond any doubt tr0ls and must be treated). This is also another reason why this forum likes dynamism.

Don't get me wrong. Criticism is fine, as long as it is based on genuine interest and not mockery. 




> I shared this link because I thought it funny how they joked about stormfront people (they implicitly perceive themselves to be at the level of animals and this vid just makes that explicit), didn't expect a stromfronter to be on here

----------


## IronSide

The salute at the end killed me  :Laughing:  .. and the swastika shit. Very creative.

----------


## Angela

> Are you talking about me? Why aren't you direct bruv? Anyway, you had me googling this "stormfront" thing and I found out about them. 
> Anyway, a problem of this forum is that people, without thinking much, call one or another names, especially if they are against their own beliefs. A pity, since such as thing shouldn't happen. Not only that, but the mods tend to throw infractions so easily. 'tis for this very reason that you always see specific names in this forum and others who have tried to enter eventually do not participate at all due to heavy criticism (of course some people are beyond any doubt tr0ls and must be treated). This is also another reason why this forum likes dynamism.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Criticism is fine, as long as it is based on genuine interest and not mockery.


Diomedes, it's an unfortunate fact that a lot of people who post on blogs having to do with population genetics are indeed racists. A lot of the people who post here are also constant posters on blogs like stormfront and theapricity and on and on. Sikeliot, a moderator on theapricity, has had numerous accounts here under other names. I know who these people are. I also can recognize the standard lines or arguments. All a lot of these people want to do is put down another ethnicity, or start a flame war, or spread their noxious racism. 

I'm not speaking of you. I'm just trying to explain that my own response to certain posters stems from the fact that they're a known quantity.

People get infractions for insulting other posters, other ethnicities, for posting provocative posts meant to incite flame wars or to spread racism. If anything, I'm too lenient. 

I too would like to see "new blood" in this hobby, but I think when people realize it requires quite an investment of time to get up to speed on what the genetics research has shown, they find it too daunting. That's too bad, but that's what it requires to really have in depth conversations.

----------


## Johane Derite

> Are you talking about me? Why aren't you direct bruv?


 Considering I commented almost right under you I thought it sufficiently direct (the fact you got it testifies to it) :P

I just didn't understand "Europe and its original people must be protected no matter what." with respect to what is obviously nordicism.

----------


## Yetos

Time to explore and promote endogamy?

----------


## Johane Derite

> The salute at the end


 I laughed at the Wagner in the background when he was lost

----------


## Diomedes

Chill out bruv. I ain't one of them stormfronters.

(Please, don't mind my way of writing English, sometimes I feel writing this way).




> Considering I commented almost right under you I thought it sufficiently direct (the fact you got it testifies to it) :P
> 
> I just didn't understand "Europe and its original people must be protected no matter what." with respect to what is obviously nordicism.

----------


## Diomedes

I think this is what happens mostly in Europe, but also other parts of the world, at different levels of course.




> Time to explore and promote endogamy?

----------


## Odysseus

> Personally, all other qualities being in place, I'd much sooner go after one of these guys than Mr. Milkman.


Yes , Italian men are so big and strong LOL

----------


## Angela

^^Neither of those hotties are Italian, as anyone with an eye for physiognomy and how different ethnic groups look would have known. The following are 100% Italian...



Hideous, of course. 

Much nicer, but the bleached hair really should have been consigned to the trash heap long ago.



Or, Rocky Graziano, in the days when boxing was still about boxing and not how many steroids you could take.

Rocky Graziano "was an American professional boxer who held the World Middleweight title.[2] Graziano is considered one of the greatest knockout artists in boxing history, often displaying the capacity to take his opponent out with a single punch. He was ranked 23rd on The Ring magazine list of the greatest punchers of all time. He fought many of the best middleweights of the era including Sugar Ray Robinson."


Or how about Jake LaMotta?

"*Giacobbe* "*Jake*" *LaMotta* (born July 10, 1921) is an American retired professional boxer, former World Middleweight Champion, and stand-up comedian. Nicknamed "*The Raging Bull*", LaMotta was a rough fighter, who although not particularly a big puncher, would subject his opponents to vicious beatings in the ring. With use of constant stalking, brawling and inside fighting, he developed the reputation for being a 'bully', and is often referred to today as a swarmer and a slugger.Due to his style of fighting, LaMotta often got as much as he was giving in an era of great middleweights; with a thick skull and jaw muscles, LaMotta was able to absorb incredible amounts of punishment over the course of his career, and is thought to have one of the greatest chins in boxing history."



How would you do in the ring against *them*, Mr. "Tough Guy", fake Greek? Even protected by the internet, you're afraid to show your real ethnicity.

----------


## Odysseus

> Dear Odysseus,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Eupedia Forum.
> 
> Reason: Disruptive/provocative behaviour


seriously :Useless:

----------

